# John Deere Launches New 5020 Series Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Some new upgrades and upto 91 hp! :thumbsup: Sweet!  

JOHN DEERE LAUNCHES NEW 5025 SERIES TRACTORS 


<img src="http://www.deere.com/en_US/newsroom/media/images/2004/releases/farmersandranchers/highresolution/119746_5525.jpg">


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Now that's a tractor with some serious muscles!!:tractorsm


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:ditto: 

How big is it and what do they cost!

Andy


----------

